# large nail hole repair



## igneous (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm new to this forum but have posted and read in the painting forum. I have found it difficult to fill/repair large holes where anchors were used for wall art. Whenever I fill the hole, it puckers and creates a higher surface than the wall. It also takes considerablly longer to dry so second coating... sanding takes time. Usually I try to multitask my painting so I can come back to this area and prime. 

I try to fill the hole first, but the filler just falls into the void between studs. This is not so much a problem if time isn't in the equation. Sorry if I have repeated earlier posts like this. I tried to find relevant posts, but could not. Thanks.


----------



## dengle (Feb 8, 2012)

First, ensure the entirety of the hole is recessed. I find taking a hammer and tapping the hole in slightly works. as for the dry time, use the powder that sets vs the big tub of spackle. I use the 20 minute stuff as anything quicker sets too fast for me unless its just one or two holes. you can then spackle, sand and respackle in 30 or so minutes. much quicker than waiting for that stuff to air dry!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Some of my top clients through the years were art galleries. I brag, but there is no hole I cannot fill and disguise. There is no piece of art I cannot display and especially if it needs a wall fastener that will never be seen when the exhibition is happening. Noone will ever know it was there. I do have degrees in art but was content just to paint walls, and never sign the bottom corners. Most painters never get to paint for art galleries. No reason but opportunity I suppose. And I learned the color of light too. 










I have put so many of so many kinds in place. Fasteners.

The large piece you see of the woman and large skirt is actually colored pencil on paper. No frame. If I could afford the piece, I would put a piece of plex or glass over it but it is held to wall in the photo with many screws around the perimeter put flush into the wall and hiding behind it. Little, really tiny mini-magnets you cannot see, I hope, stretch and hold the piece to the wall. 










Alex blows crystal and then carves it up and ads metal at times. Some of the pieces on the wall seem to just float on custom fasteners capable of hiding out but holding 50-80 pounds of $20,000 glass. 










Both exhibitions, and their fasteners are long gone now. I swept in, filled the holes, painted and made the space safe for the next show.

What are you using for repair? If it is lightweight spackle or bucket drywall compound, you may just need to invest in "hot mud" or setting type material. 

That foam spackle stuff is a joke. I made all my gallery clients toss it into the dumpster.

Notice the wall color changes. Same gallery is pictured. 

It was great work while it lasted. I switched the wall color and that of the lights for the crystal show.


----------

